# Experienced parents help? One-piece snowsuit AND a winter jacket?



## curiouscanadian (Aug 28, 2009)

x-posted from Toddlers to hopefully get more BTDT replies...









If I get DS a one-piece snowsuit for playing outside this winter would I regret not getting a separate winter jacket for him too?

I wouldn't use the jacket in the car (planning on getting a fleece jacket for him to wear for car trips), and as I said he'd have his snowsuit for playing outside but are there times I'm not considering where we'd want just a winter jacket for him?


----------



## Qbear'smama (Jul 15, 2008)

Absolutely, we bought both. One piece perfect for playing outside, jacket for the rest of life.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

I'd get a jacket and snow pants that he can put on under the jacket when he plays in the snow. Slightly cheaper and more functional, IMO.

ETA: If you get snow 'pants' get the snow bibs that come up like overalls. Otherwise there's a gap and he'll get snow down his pants.


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

I'd get a two piece. There will likely be times when you'll need the warmer coat without the pants. Plus one pieces are harder to get on/off.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

2 piece. When it gets really cold you're going to want that warmer jacket in the car, even if you don't put it on him while in the carseat. In -30 weather a fleece jacket isn't warm enough.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

What I've usually done is bought a new two-piece and then looked around for a used either one-piece or two-piece or something like an extra set of snowpants and a 3-in-1 big enough for a sweater underneath that was cheap for those times that we've played in the snow, gotten wet, and then wanted to go out again. That way we've also had a pretty good selection to choose from according to Strange Child Preference of the Week.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Bib style snowpants and a jacket. Where we live, sometimes there is snow on the ground but it isn't super cold. Ds will just wear the snowpants, long sleeved shirt and gloves. That way his legs stay dry, it's comfortable to sit in the snow, but he's not too hot. Last year, he just wore a thin rain jacket on top most of the time. If we lived in Montana or someplace, a one piece would be nice but it wouldn't get used more than a couple times a year, here.


----------



## mija y mijo (Dec 6, 2006)

Another vote for getting a coat and bib style snow pants. There will definitely be times when a fleece won't be warm enough and you'll need the winter coat!


----------



## jmo (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes, snow pants and a coat. Much more versatile.


----------



## Girlprof (Jun 11, 2007)

Depends on your kid and your usage. Our daughter's daycare takes the kids outside every day, twice a day, until the weather gets quite cold. We usually buy a one piece snowsuit for her because that's a lot of outside in a cold climate. We also aim for a higher quality snowsuit because when you are taking it on and off twice a day, you'll really notice the difference.

At some point, when DS was younger, we switched to the jacket plus bib overall snow pants version because he was so tall that we couldn't get a one piece snowsuit to fit him unless it was way too wide.

A lot of this gear is available used and when we're lucky, we have some for school and some for home. Reminds me that I'd better check what I have for them for this year!


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Last year we had 2 snowsuits and a coat. One snowsuit was down and not waterproof and was great for REALLY cold, dry, snowy days. The other was thinner and more water resistant and better for slushy days (they were both hand-me-downs! Score!). She also had a separate winter coat. There were many preschool days that I wished she had snowpants for under the coat because if she wore a snowsuit to school (they'd go outside every single day) she'd have to wear it on the ride home if it was too cold for just a sweater for the short walk up to the car. I'd rather be able to just put the coat on and carry the pants. This year I have a down jacket for her and I'll be buying her snowpants. I'm on the lookout for used LLBean--their winter gear is better than anything else we've used. I also need to buy her a new raincoat, and I'll look for something that will layer well for cold damp winter days.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

I would get a one-piece and a two-piece. I would buy both used because I'm cheap and that feels a bit like over-consumerism, but I grew up in the Yukon and I know my winter clothing needs (and what I wore as a child). You definitely want a one-piece for straight playing in the snow, but a two-piece is handy for the jacket alone, and in warmer spring weather where sledding or snowmen are still on the agenda, just the pants over a fleece is perfect.


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

What you need really depends on where you live. I grew up in the land of 'lake effect'. I always had snow pants/overalls and a jacket. That combo just seems much more versitale.


----------



## MittensKittens (Oct 26, 2008)

We always have two winter coats, so that the kids still have one when one gets dirty and needs to be washed.

I don't buy ski suits past the newborn stage really, because I think they are impractical - I buy warm ski pants instead, so that the "suit" consists of two pieces. Easier to clean, easier for going to the bathroom... Just easier.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2010)

Bib styled snow pants & coat. This combo was perfect for cold weather, night-time winters outside, and snow. I remember our kid's coat was down w/ a nylon shell. The coat of course could be worn anytime.

I think the Bib style pants (ie. overalls, or pants w/ a bib & suspenders) are the way to go -- they adjust w/ your kid's increasing height, can be less bulky, appear comfortable, and stay on well. Also, you can layer the top, w/ only a t-shirt on underneath when the kiddo goes indoors into warm coffee shops or such.

My area: Seattle. Can be coldish in the winters, light snow.


----------



## soso-lynn (Dec 11, 2007)

I always get one good quality two piece suit, one extra pair of snowpants and a long winter coat.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah, you need a straight winter jacket - I always did two piece just to save myself a hassle. Just the snow pants plus a nice jackets perfect. One pieces' are just obnoxoius for a lot of things - going to the bathroom, take forever to dry if/when they get wet, etc.


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm in Alberta. I vote 2-piece only, but I personally do not like the overall style snowpants. I've never experienced snow down the pants (I have 3 kids and run a home daycare) and kids are able to learn to help with dressing themselves more easily with the 2 piece with pant-style snowpants that have an elastic waist. Also makes potty breaks/diaper changes much easier.


----------



## rabbitmum (Jan 25, 2007)

We only use a full suit in winter. In only a jacket the child wouldn't be able to sit down on the ground and play normally. In our kindergarten the kids are out all day, no matter the temperature; we have lots of snow, and a two-piece suit is not warm enough - it will let snow in if they jump or roll in the snow. The suit has to have elastic bands under the feet to keep the legs from sliding up. Underneath the suit we use a layer of wool, and then woollen long underwear underneath that. We also use mittens that go up to the elbow, with elastic, and a thick wool fleece hat that covers the ears and is fastened under the chin, and a wool neck warmer.

I can remember having a two-piece suit when I was little - I frequently got snow in my pants.

Judging from the other replies, it seems that what is best for you will depend on usage and temperature, though.


----------

